# Black Friday Sharking Live!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

After chasing bait in Destin we are back out on the beach lookin to pick a fight! 4 shark rods out with a variety of fish carcasses and ray by 8:00 and the two longs rods are slinging Spanish macs as I type. The surf is a bit rough but that did not stop LP from his usual drops down in Mexican waters! And the waiting game begins! UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good luck!!! i'd be out there but I think my truck would run out of gas before I got to the interstate!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

90 minutes in and the first fish just hit the beach. I don't think a 5lb sailcat is what we were looking for!! Starting to get cold but still bearable so far. Waitin for screaming clickers, will keep you posted. UGLY


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Catch 'em up guys! Good luck.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Joe! How are you doing in the keys? 2.5 hrs in and not a click from the shark rods yet but we aren't giving up anytime soon!!! Keep ya posted. UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Have the seas calmed any? Seems fairly still inland on the bay. I hope they light up the rods soon for y'all. Good luck- I will be looking for the pics of the 8 footers tomorrow


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & I are out sharking right now as well! We've got fresh red grouper heads deployed 400 yards. We're at the short pier at St. Andrews state park. Baits have been out since 10 & not a click has been taken yet. Best of luck to you guys Ugly


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a bit rough but not red flag! The inland waters we passed on the way here looked like glass. We ere prepared to fish until we have sharks on the beach Tom! Good luck to all if you out braving the cold tonight!!! And thanks for the GL Matt! 4hrs down and 8 to go! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

We still haven't had a single run. Except for on the lighter setup. I had a 9" live whiting out on my Abu 7k & got my new best red! 41.75". No sharks but can't say we're having a bad night. Beautiful out here & the water is flat. Hope you guys are having better luck on the tax collectors than we are tonight!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

6ft class sand bar by LP. Skull dragged on the 80w.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> 6ft class sand bar by LP. Skull dragged on the 80w.


Haha, that Makaira is sick. Any pics of the shark? Nathan & I headed home around an hour ago.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice breeze blowing on the bridge right now. Don did you guys get that canopy top with incloser or is the blood flowing from the shark runs keeping ya'll warm? So far I'm not catch anything but I'm toasty :yes:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Haha, that Makaira is sick. Any pics of the shark? Nathan & I headed home around an hour ago.


This is lp. No pics of it just wanted to get it back in the water and get dry. Just ran out a 40lb AJ head ,surf picked up and took a 4fter to the face haha. No shelter just fox holes.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

LP again. Got a 39-40" red then took a nap. Surf laid down again. Time to catch bait.


----------

